# Muralo Paints



## BlueStarServ. (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever used Muralo Paints? If so what hes been your experience. I did a job today useing GRaco 390 Finish Pro w/ fine finish tip and apparently is cured a bit rough. I was the 3rd painter to attempt, it is a million dollar home and I believe the paint is the problem.
I just refinished cabinets in a kitchen w/ SW Super Paint and it is beautiful(used Graco 390 as well). 

Muralo Paints anyone??

I resanded everything that the prior paintr coated starting w/ 180 going to 400. It was smooth as a baby's #$% , then I got a call tonight that the HO was puzzled, so am I. I am going there tomorrow w/ a cabinet door I did w/ SW Super Paint.

The problem is also the Muralo is custom color (C2 1/2), specific for the Association which sits on a golf course, also the finsh is High gloss.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I haven't used it but I've heard very good things. There are contractors around here that use it exclusively with excellent results.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

two questions,why do you think it is the paint that is the problem ? and why is the custom color a problem ...wondering if you thinned it,,what did you re prime with after you sanded ?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Sometimes with WB paint, the defoamers can be touchy and result in very small bubbles in the paint film. It is rare though, I always assume I missed something before I blame the paint.


----------



## BlueStarServ. (Jan 9, 2006)

I guess when you have good results w/ certain applications and then have to use a different product and it fails you tend to find the material to be the problem. The prior painter has been on-site for years
and all the trim on-site looks not so good with the Muralo. Not sure why. In any event, I am switching to SW Opex Production Gloss Laquer.
This is more of a professional product(Industrial and commercial) cabinet application, more so than a retailer item. They can custom match within 24-48 hours. I sampled it today and it really show the gloss better than the Muralo.

Thanks for input gentlemen.


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

Years ago we used the muralo ultra exclusively on trim and it always looked awesome...but that was all brush, no spray.


----------



## jasenmaracle (Apr 17, 2009)

Although, Muralo Ultra High Gloss is the most difficult finish to use out of all of the Ultra finishes,your problem is in the spray technique. Too much pressure coming from any airless system does not help the situation,but your problem is a result from having the gun too close to the substrates surface causing the resins of the paints to bounce back too harsh and not just simply lay and relax on the substrate.Next time,also try using a semi-gloss paint as your first coat, as the resins are much finer than the higher gloss. This will give you a greater base coat prior to appying your final High Gloss finish coat. Don't give up, Muralo Ultra Finishes are far more durable than S-W Superpaint finishes,also Ultra will not yellow over time like the Opex Production Laquers will!


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Yellow it will big time...........We have been using Muralo for years, not a huge fan of WB but is a very good product for a WB. All WB paints run like a siv so make sure when brushing out doors or trim you go back and check for runs..........

We have just tried three different Latex trim paints for the job we are currently doing and they all suck...........I long for the days of Pratt & Lambert -Cell U Tone Satin or the BM Satin Impervo but those days are gone.....

The Endurance Exterior line is by far the best over Duration or AURA ......:thumbup:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

We use Muralo WB Ultra for all trim that is spec'd WB... I feel its the best out fo the WB products. All Aura thinned with extender works well too.


----------

